# Big Al



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for the old gold. Come back on Monday with good news.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hope Big Al has good results on Monday. I would love to see a picture of him!

Al


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Al is a very handsome, very special boy. I sure hope his tests come back okay, be sure to let us know as soon as you hear something!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending pawsitive thoughts for good results on Big Al.....please keep us posted...the old gold are so special!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Adding my positive wishes for Al on Monday. I'd also love to see a picture of him. I have such a soft spot for our old souls...


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind wishes - got the preliminary results back and look good! Heart & liver are normal size (for a 12 year old). Sending to radiologist for review - I'm told this is the norm......
Will have to decide whether to keep him on the Denamarin - any one have good (or not) results using this?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If Al doesn't have any lactose/milk issues, why not give Duralactin a try instead? It worked wonders for my Toby, but he's allergic to milk products and it ultimately caused him some skin problems.
I'm so glad to hear everything checked out okay!! Give Big Al a Big Smooch for me!


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, not the best news today - Radiologist report came back. Said that Al's liver did look a bit enlarged and there was one area of concern. May be a mass, may be normal tissue, may be just a normal liver for a dog his age....but it was his (and Al's vet's) opinion that he should have an Ultrasound to be sure. He's scheduled to have one next Monday - they said he wouldn't even have to be sedated. He seems happy and outwardly healthy (knock on wood), eats well - so, I'm a bit leary about doing anything too invasive...Well, another waiting game.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your dear friend. And hugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When you have the ultrasound they may ask you if you want to do an ultrasound guided biopsy at the same time. Be ready to answer the question, it's typical. 
I will say prayers and send good thoughts that all turns out okay.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the ultrasound shows he has a normal liver. I ditto what Barb said about the ultrasound guided biopsy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did Al have an ultrasound?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any word on Al yet?


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, as usual it seems, it's a wait and see situation. He had the ultrasound. All his organs looked good - except his liver is a bit enlarged. When the MD came out, she said she had found one small mass on his liver (@ 4 cm). She did an aspirate and when she came back, she said there was another small mass on the back side. I was given the slides to take back to my vet to be read. I turned them in Monday afternoon but haven't heard anything yet. According to MD, her finding is probably 50/50 - benign or malignant. Obviously, praying for benign. I really don't want to put Al through surgery - as of now, he's happy, eating well, lilt in his step (even with his arthritis), plays with his toys. So, just have to see. The vet I like to see is off today and tomorrow. I could call but the superstitious side of me is hesitant (took Tucson to the other vet when I found out he may have cancer - he had leukemia).....will update when I know more -


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for Al !!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for my special buddy, "Big Al".


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. Every day with an old gold is double priced in value. Your boy is in my prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Glad to hear Al is at the very least feeling well!


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I did call yesterday and spoke to another vet - she informed me the test results came back - the Cytology was "Unremarkable" - of course, there was a disclaimer at the bottom of the page which basically said that a biopsy is more definitive so, it could be the normal hypernodule (?) or a well-differentiated carcinoma. I spoke with my Vet today. We discussed the options - liver surgery, mass biopsy - both of which are invasive and seem too much (IMO) to put Al through - especially, when he's showing no symptoms. Also, if they are positive for cancer, I really don't want to have Al go through Chemo. We did that we our Tucson and his last days weren't the best.... So, we've decided to go with the watch and see approach. If any new symptoms appear, I'll take him in - otherwise, we'll re-check his blood work after the New Year. Hope this is the right thing -


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Al is in my thoughts and prayers. Hope he has a lots of good days.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending prayers that everything is great with Big Al. I love the Old Gold, they are such troupers!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that the fact that it's "unremarkable" is good news. I'm sure that disclaimer is just standard. 
How are his liver enzymes now? Did they discuss putting him on sam-E and milk thistle?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just seeing this. Sending prayers for Al and so glad his tests came back "Unremarkable" A good sign. Gives Al a great quality of life for as long as possible!!


----------

